# Breeze Fab 54lb. Cobia Finally



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

After seeing plenty of fish for the last week David and Danial finally boated this nice 'un!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice cobe for sure! good job anglers...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job. People are going to steal your secret spot if you don't fuzzy out the background you know...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice, Cograts.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work guys!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Grilled Cobe Backbone! YUM*


















Jimmy stopped by just in time to help with this savory treat:thumbsup:


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW congrats. I thought I smelled the grill....just didn't hear my phone for the invite. NEXT TIME BOYS!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats!!!!
Nice fish!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! and thanks for making me hungry!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bout time they got one, nice fish.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats! to the Beeze Team, really enjoyed the story of the catch told by Daniel and David as it sounded like pure excitment and boy that back bone was mighty tasty. 
David asked me if first catch Cobe was like first catch pelagic with the cerimonial splash, I said hell yea so, off the dock he was tossed...

Again, congrats to the Breeze Team:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish, I know ya'll were getting pretty frustrated. Was that out of the new cat?


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

yea outta the cat boat, finally got the stank off that damn boat after me loosing two fish before hand! but i, glad i got to put the gaff shot on daves firt ling! cangrats man!


----------

